# Solved: LG l3 e400 boot up for 3 sec and turns itself off



## dnohj (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, 

So lately I was playing on my phone and I got a notification that i should charge my battery because it was 5% or less.
I forgot to do that and after some minutes it turned itself off, no big deal I had this earlier.
Next morning I wanted to turn the phone on, but after some seconds it showed a white screen and turned itself off.
Can somebody help me with this, I haven't rooted my phone, I also tried to make a hard reset, but it turned itself off again after some seconds.

My phone is a LG L3 e400

Answers are appreciated.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Maybe you need a new charger.


----------



## dnohj (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think that that is the issue, because i have turned my phone on several times after that morning to try again.
He can't do that if the battery is empty, also i tried to turn it on while my charger was plugged in. (he can charge my phone without battery)


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a little confused by the "I" and "he". Is this your phone or someone elses? Do you have the phone with you?


----------



## dnohj (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for the confusing, I (me) don't think that that is the issue, because i have turned my phone on several times after that morning to try again.
My phone can't do that if the battery is empty, also i tried to turn it on while my charger was plugged in. (my phone can charge himself (my phone) without battery)
Hope this is more clear and yes I have the phone with me.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sounds like the battery is dead. Plug it in, wait 20 minutes or so, then hold the power button down for about 5 seconds, it should power up.


----------



## dnohj (Jan 21, 2015)

Im going to try that valis, thank you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

deniente. let us know.


----------



## dnohj (Jan 21, 2015)

Please forgive my stupidity, apparently the charger was not connected to its power source.
I thought my battery was full because i could turn my phone on, but my phone turned itself off after some seconds.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries. I"ll mark this solved.


----------

